# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Broadheads for begineer.

## Pete_D

Hi Guys - can anyone recomend a good first broadhead for my son's compound bow. (Bowtech Pro 38) He's been using blunts on hare's, magpies etc with lower poundage but very keen to krank it up and go after some goats this summer. He's 13, done plenty of practise both at home and in the field and will only be taking close shots. 

Just after some advice or happy to buy second hand if availible. Cheers

----------


## Boaraxa

What weight are you after ?

----------


## Blue Arrow

I've used these on goats:
Muzzy Broadheads - Muzzy 3blade Original (6 pack)

I use 125 gr weight.

----------


## madjon_

> I've used these on goats:
> Muzzy Broadheads - Muzzy 3blade Original (6 pack)
> 
> I use 125 gr weight.


Bad to the Bone.

----------


## Pete_D

Not sure - thinking 100 or 125 gr. What about these:
https://www.advancedarchery.co.nz/co...=3378544967706



> What weight are you after ?

----------


## Matt2308

> Not sure - thinking 100 or 125 gr. What about these:
> https://www.advancedarchery.co.nz/co...=3378544967706


The Strikers are excellent.
Absolutely razor sharp out of the box.
Match the weight of the broad heads to the weight of his field tips and check that they fly true on a target first before hunting.
Broad heads will often fly differently and may need to be tuned to the same point of impact by moving the arrow rest slightly.

----------


## Pete_D

Thanks Matt - are broad heads ok to shoot into targets. We have a home made target made from plastic bags etc, compressed into a cube, works great for field tips. cheers

----------


## Boaraxa

I sold my bow a while back , since found 4 broad heads cant remember what brand they are but there quality all steel , removable blades , pm me your address I send them up , if you feel compelled to shout me a box of 7.62x39 ammo in return I would except ! if not merry xmas young fella.

----------


## Pete_D

Thanks @Boaraxa !




> I sold my bow a while back , since found 4 broad heads cant remember what brand they are but there quality all steel , removable blades , pm me your address I send them up , if you feel compelled to shout me a box of 7.62x39 ammo in return I would except ! if not merry xmas young fella.

----------


## gonetropo

ever seen the ones with the titanium razor wires thru a central point, the idea is that the wire collapses down while going between the rigs before expanding back out for maximum cutting damage.

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## Pete_D

They look like something out off mad max ! there sure is vast array of heads ! 



> ever seen the ones with the titanium razor wires thru a central point, the idea is that the wire collapses down while going between the rigs before expanding back out for maximum cutting damage.

----------


## Matt2308

> Thanks Matt - are broad heads ok to shoot into targets. We have a home made target made from plastic bags etc, compressed into a cube, works great for field tips. cheers


There are commercial targets that are suitable for broad heads but they do ruin them pretty quickly.
I have shot a target similar to your home made one with broad heads and they can be a little tricky to extract but should be fine for the amount of arrows required to make sure your field tips have the same point of impact as the broad heads.

----------


## Kiwininja

Archery imports has wasp broadheads far tougher than the muzzys ..look at antler geeks on YouTube they are advocates for wasp archery ..3 assembled broadheads and spare blades for 2 more for around $45-50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

